# Audiology cpt code needed



## SStevens (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello - My Audiologist is looking for a cpt code for "Sound filled Speech testing"?  I have been searching and will continue but am stuck.  She states
this testing is done for Govt Employees who have to repeat words back 
while there is backround noise being played (short description).
Thanks All!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 4, 2009)

I think this is the same thing...this was all I could find...

*CPT Codes for Speech-in-Noise Tests *

At present, no CPT code exists for speech-in-noise tests. Practitioners who submit for reimbursement use CPT 92700 (Unlisted ENT Service or Procedure). Using this code requires a narrative describing the procedure and its purpose.


----------



## SStevens (Sep 8, 2009)

*Thank you !*

I found that same answer and wanted of course to see if anyone else did also. I appreciate it ! 
Sheri


----------

